# Help Identifying Wood



## Andrew9768 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello! I have no experience identifying wood what-so-ever, so I need help identifying some. I'm going to be building an outside aviary for my bird, but I need to make sure that the wood isn't toxic to birds. I can take more pictures if needed.

Edit: fixed pictures

I need to identify this wood:http://i.Rule #2/2GPqGaE.jpg http://i.Rule #2/3E7kqwR.jpg http://i.Rule #2/Jt4oLfO.jpg http://i.Rule #2/l92qJ1j.jpg http://i.Rule #2/Uaqp5VT.jpg http://i.Rule #2/yTSqGM2.jpg 

And this tree:http://i.Rule #2/jXxhou7.jpg http://i.Rule #2/r1mm9h5.jpg http://i.Rule #2/LzbPwlC.jpg 

Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like Gabon Ebony on a bed of coal at midnight tome...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2017)

Andrew, Welcome from South Texas! You need to read the rules and post an Introduction post. The pictures need to be uploaded to this site, that's probably why they're not showing. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrew9768 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> Andrew, Welcome from South Texas! You need to read the rules and post an Introduction post. The pictures need to be uploaded to this site, that's probably why they're not showing. Tony


Ah, sorry I'll post an introduction post soon and upload the pictures to the site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like western red cedar on fence, just a WAG THOUGH. The tree. Just might need a little beyter pics.


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2017)

If you can get get close up pics of the leaves that would help a lot. Tony


----------



## Andrew9768 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like western red cedar on fence, just a WAG THOUGH. The tree. Just might need a little beyter pics.


http://i.Rule #2/pIlHA0T.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/ZRxhyRv.jpg http://i.Rule #2/q0mCfwT.jpg http://i.Rule #2/FOj63eJ.jpg


----------



## Andrew9768 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> If you can get get close up pics of the leaves that would help a lot. Tony


http://i.Rule #2/X9WF3Ea.jpg http://i.Rule #2/Vhg9yNr.jpg http://i.Rule #2/HxD6rmI.jpg http://i.Rule #2/8bl7840.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2017)

Where do you live


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2017)

Guess again, cherry


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't mean to sound facetious here Andrew, but have you found any dead birds in your backyard? I mean, of all the species of birds in the world, most live and raise their young in trees.

Fence shouldn't be a problem, unless the bird flies into it, but I would wholly agree with the old man, given it's lack of green tint, I would assume it Western Cedar. The tree I believe is Crab Apple, based upon the single fruit seen on the limb extending from the left side of the picture in your first tree picture. Birds eat them routinely, although they generally wait until they ripen in the fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew9768 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Where do you live


Illinois


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Where is our resident tree expert @Mr. Peet ? We should call @phinds a resident tree expert too, just to aggravate him. Dug extensively on google images, and it's really difficult to choose between the two Andrew, but I fear Mike could be right, that may be cherry. The two look a great deal alike on Google images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Where is our resident tree expert @Mr. Peet ? We should call @phinds a resident tree expert too, just to aggravate him.


AAAAAARRRRFFF !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2017)

Its hard to see the fence when you keep thrusting that 'Bradford pear', _Pyrus calleryana_ var. 'Bradford', in the way. The fence is 'Pine', Pinus spp. The damping off from early to late wood is too abrupt for the 'Cedar' group, as you see the wood already shows the early stages of rot. Being above the ground at least 6 inches will help the fence last longer...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

